# 8.2 - 9.0 PPC Trouble Installing on Mac Mini G4



## MauroEldritch (Dec 17, 2012)

Good day to all. I've searched down the forum but nothing seems to solve my problem.

I'm using an old Mac Mini G4 PPC, trying to install FreeBSD 8.2 and 9.0 and getting errors. Main partition contains 10.5.8 (Leopard PPC), with 30GB. Second one contained backups, 10 GB (This is important)

9.0 = Crashes as soon as disk is inserted. Corrupted Stack, Kernel Panic, cannot even boot (Spits it out, if I insist inserting it again, crashes even on booting Mac window).
"Well,let's try another version" - I Said.

8.2 = Boots ok, only allows me to create a partition mounted on "/". Why? Because if trying to put simply "Auto", on installing, it just complains about "UNable to write data to ad0". Solved by using a single partition mounted on "/".

Installing continues, tried using from Minimal to fully resourced.

Everyting seems fine. NO ERRORS, NO COMPLAINS. Then installer offers me to configure everything else, then remove media, reboot. 

Mac OS X 10.5.8 boots directly. Maybe a boot loader problem? No way, when entering the second partition of my disk (The one I told you is important, about 10 GB)...
ALL MY BACKUPS ARE THERE! FROM SECURITY CAMERAS DUMP (Every single video works PERFECTLY) to my old music (Every mp3 loading correctly).

FreeBSD said EVERYTHING was fine, but didn't install anything at all. Also every file is there, and usable.

Any ideas?

PS: As I told, there wasn't even a chace to create a SWAP, just used the "/" partition using etire disc.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2012)

Don't use 8.2, it's End-of-Life.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## MauroEldritch (Dec 17, 2012)

Cant use 9 neither.

That corrupt stack/kernel panic is persistent!

Any help for using 9 instead of 8.2 then?

Thanks!


----------



## sossego (Dec 17, 2012)

First you have a few problems here.
1. This thread is in the wrong section. It belongs at http://forums.freebsd.org/forumdisplay.php?f=37
2. Did you follow a tutorial for creating space on the disk? 
3. Did you ask the mailing list for some help?


----------



## MauroEldritch (Dec 17, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> First you have a few problems here.
> 1. This thread is in the wrong section. It belongs at http://forums.freebsd.org/forumdisplay.php?f=37
> 2. Did you follow a tutorial for creating space on the disk?
> 3. Did you ask the mailing list for some help?



Hi.

1 - I haven't posted it here, sorry. Originally I sent this to Installation. Don't even know why it is here, I'm new to the forum. Again, sorry, (but I HAVEN'T SENT IT HERE!)
2 - Yeah, didn't mention I setted up 8.2 386/ppc on Virtual PC 2007 (For Mac), Virtualbox for Windows and QEMU for Mac. I got the 3 versions to work with xfce4 so, decided to install it on real hardware.
3 - I did. Didn't get answer. If you search the corrupt stack / kernel panic you may even find the SAME error happened back some years ago, but there are two suggestions or three, that doesn't fits my problem.

Any ideas on this issue? Please?
I've already discarded 8.2, but no way can manage to make 9.0 work.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2012)

sossego said:
			
		

> First you have a few problems here.
> 1. This thread is in the wrong section. It belongs at http://forums.freebsd.org/forumdisplay.php?f=37



Probably my fault, I think this was a thread I approved.  Moved now.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Dec 18, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Probably my fault, I think this was a thread I approved.  Moved now.



Thanks for the correction, I was disoriented since I'm a newcomer.



> 2. Did you follow a tutorial for creating space on the disk?
> 3. Did you ask the mailing list for some help?



Here are the links of the material I was talking about, for covering what I said:

From Justin Hibbits

Another one (Pretty much the same)

As you may see, both recommend him to burn 9.0 ppc/ppc64 and run it. Well, it's exactly what I did with many workarounds in mind (Slowering the recording speed, changing Ner* to ImgB()rn, etc.)

Also, I emailed "Andreas List" (Sadly, wasn't Andreas Bruhn from The Sisters Of Mercy, just kidding) told me to grab a snapshot of 9.1 and it should work. 

I'll try it out and let you know, PLEASE, I'll still be looking forward for some other ideas. Sorry for bothering with this thread. 



> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=162091&cat=
> 
> 
> If you take a 9.1 snapshot it should work.
> ...


----------



## sossego (Dec 18, 2012)

1. Repost the situation as a new thread on the mailing list.
2. Using  http://www.openbsd.org/macppc.html#multiboot as a reference may help.
3. http://www5.us.freebsd.org/platforms/ppc.html#hardware


----------



## MauroEldritch (Dec 18, 2012)

Seems to be working now. I'll try adding xorg and xfce4 later, but that's another story. Thanks for your patience, Andreas' suggestion worked like a charm. 

Thanks to Sossego, SirDice and wblock@.

Mark as solved if you wish.


----------



## sossego (Dec 18, 2012)

Any information which helped you, you can share here or add it to the sticky/tutorial.

If you add it to the tutorial, be sure to state the hardware, problem, and solution. This way it can be referenced by the post you made. This is my suggestion and not that of the forum.

The tutorial has an old guideline for X.org setup.
Keep up with the mailing list. There may be something that you can help with or even have the solution to.


----------



## gregorr (Jan 25, 2013)

*FreeBSD 9.1 RC2 PowerPC (not 64) gets an exception during boot*

I've got the FreeBSD-9.1-RC2-powerpc-release.iso. Burnt it and booted it on my PowerBook G4.
The kernel crashed in a phenomenal way.
During kernel initialization the cpu fetched an exception in kernel mode and shutdown the PowerBook immediately. All lights turned off and you only heard the dvd rom whistling as the dvd is going slower.
FreeBSD-9.1-RC2 is definetely no release candidate as it does not work on two different macs now.

It is good that MauroEldritch wrote that 9.0 does not work either.
I will install 8.2 too.


----------



## sossego (Jan 25, 2013)

You could use subversion to upgrade the sources and build your own kernel and userland that way.


----------

